# white eyeshadow as a base ?



## urbanD0LL (Mar 3, 2009)

i don't wear a base / primer underneath my eyeshadows , i probably will get one eventually though but i did read a few times that some people wear white eyeshadow under their eye make up , why ? doesn't it mix with the other color and make it lighter ? or what happens if the other color starts to fade out or something ?


----------



## Jewelz913 (Mar 3, 2009)

you should def. be wearing some type of primer with any eye color. You'll get more of a true color and will will stay. Using white will make the color pop so u'll get the vivid pure pigmentation of the color you desire.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 3, 2009)

because i have this wack maybelline eyeshadow that im not using, that im actually mad at lol , i was going to throw it out but ... i don't know , i tried using black over it and it became gray , so i guess you can't do that with all colors ?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 3, 2009)

NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil in Milk. You need that. It's $3.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 3, 2009)

^^Try a cream shadow or a pencil like the one she suggested.
Using a powder would make it messy, they would blend together. I use the nyx jumbo pencil or sometimes i just use a regular ol' white cheapo eyeliner pencil...draw ur entire lid in with the white. Using a white base makes the colors pop more, using a black base makes them darker and is great for smokey looks.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 3, 2009)

oohh okay i see ,  thanks for the info ladies .

so white shadow/pencil would replace products like udpp for example ?


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 3, 2009)

I would use more of a white paint or cream shadow so that once it dries the colors won't mix or blend together. But I def like a lighter base under my shadows. I see the difference between shadow on top of skin and shadow on top of a primer or base. It makes my the hue pop!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_oohh okay i see ,  thanks for the info ladies .

so white shadow/pencil would replace products like udpp for example ?_

 
Ehhh I don't know.

A white base [like a jumbo eye pencil] will make the color pop but it won't necessarily give you staying power. I like to use a base like UDPP or TFSI and THEN something like a jumbo pencil or ccb. 

I would think that a white SHADOW would make the colors muted, because a shadow is a powder as well. But something white that has "stick" would create a white base that would only increase the vibrancy of color that is put on top.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Mar 3, 2009)

I would still use a primer just because a cream shadow base or eye liner on the lid can still crease or smudge.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 3, 2009)

Some kind of primer is almost a must have with shadows, whether cream or powder.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 3, 2009)

i use NYX jumbo pencils all the time...with UDPP underneath it. 

look ma, no crease!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 3, 2009)

oh alright , i definitely get it now . thanks alot .


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 4, 2009)

I have tried NYX milk as a base and a little goes a long way as it will crease, but I was told to use that when I was enquiring how dark skin tones can get chrome yellow, chartreuse, etc. i.e. bright colors to "pop" but to be honest, some colors you have to pack on regardless of the base. The base is usually to accent the color you are working with, to intensify or if it's duochrome, old gold, blue brown, green brown, a certain base will make the color brighter, darker, greener, etc.  But always prime the eye if you have oily lids to prevent crease or fading.  HTH


----------



## lipshock (Mar 4, 2009)

I swear by:

UDPP as my all over primer then,
Max Factor Erace Concealer in Blanc/White over top.

Optimal color payoff and intensity without any creasing!

Looks like this:


----------



## Vixxan (Mar 4, 2009)

*You can also use Revlon Illuminance Creme Shadow ($4.88 Walmart)  it won't last as long as a good primer but it wil do the job.
*


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 4, 2009)

I use the *Flash Color in #10 (pure white):* Vibrant white creamy base from MUFE.
(this picture was taken for a post a while back *hints the random stuff with it*):




^^^^^^ Right there


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 4, 2009)

I use udpp followed by Ben Nye Clown White in a thin layer... It makes colors pop right out!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

^^i've been thinking about trying that...how much does it usually run?


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^i've been thinking about trying that...how much does it usually run?_

 
I go to a costume/theatrical store and it's sold for about $4.99 and come in a variety of colours.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

oh yes, less than 5 bucks! cant beat that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gracias chica


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 5, 2009)

Yea, I got a HUGE ridiculous container for $5.99 and the little ones were $3.99 in the store by me and the color selection ain't too bad.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil in Milk. You need that. It's $3._

 
I love that pencil, it works when i'm tryna get a crazy insane color. With this pencil you really have to blend it out nicely before putting a shadow on top.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

I was trying to find the NYX Jumbo pencil on cherryculture. But, all I could see was Jumbo lip pencil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Umm, am I missing something ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can only order online coz we don't have NYX here ...


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 6, 2009)

^ here's the link for the NYX jumbo eyeshadow
NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil :: Eyeliner :: Eyes :: Cherry Culture :: Makeup Cosmetics


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ Thank you, thank you, thank you soo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am gonna order ASAP


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 30, 2009)

You should definately wear a primer because I'll pick up your eye shadow color much vibrant.  No to the white eye shadow on the bottom


----------



## Cyclothymic (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I use udpp followed by Ben Nye Clown White in a thin layer... It makes colors pop right out!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_I go to a costume/theatrical store and it's sold for about $4.99 and come in a variety of colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_oh yes, less than 5 bucks! cant beat that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gracias chica_

 
An alternative to Clown White is Mehron Color Cup in white if you don't want to buy such a huge container. It comes in a small container containing 0.7g of product and costs between $2 to $3 at any costume/theatrical supplies store. I have both this and Mehron Clown White Lite (2 oz size which I found to be too much). They are essentially the same thing.


----------

